# Speaking of ETHICS



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok so in my last post on broad heads there was some talk of ethics. Well as far as ethical bow hunting goes. How do you guys feel about using a range finder in the field? I have talked to a few guys that say bow hunters should not be allowed to hunt without one. They say that hunting without a range finder is unethical because if you don’t know the exact yardage you have a good chance of wounding an animal and not making a clean kill. now I somewhat agree with this and that is why I use a range finder but I also know that about 50% of the time you just can't range an animal. Be it because of trees, sun or you just don’t have the time. I do however think we should all try to use them when we can. Now I don't know about the guys that use traditional equipment. Using a range finder kind of defeats the purpose and it is not really nesassary. Well I just wanted to hear a few opinions on this topic.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I wish I didn't need a rangefinder but in the moment of truth my range calling skills suck. I have a couple of misses that were under 30 yds, which is well in my range but quick action and bad range judgment caused misses. So I suppose I am an unethical hunter in some people's eye's and I am fine with that. I do think every archer should certainly get one. they are just about the cheapest piece of equipment in a setup now days. Even when an animal is close a know range is a big confidence boost.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

I wish if you shot a high speed bow and are trying shots at ridiculous ranges that it was the law and mandatory you use one! Leave the guessing at home and if you cannot get closer ( which I highly recommend) at least be sure of how far the target is!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Anaconda Pintler said:


> I wish if you shot a high speed bow and are trying shots at ridiculous ranges that it was the law and mandatory you use one! Leave the guessing at home and if you cannot get closer ( which I highly recommend) at least be sure of how far the target is!


I agree with this. It's difficult to judge distance and the margin for error is very slim past 40 yards.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Absolutely...I know we can expect Tex on here blabbing how everybody should be shooting recurves at 10 yards...IT AIN'T GOING TO HAPPEN...Therefore, everybody shooting past 30 yards should have a range finder.

On that note, all rifle hunters shooting past 300 yards should have one as well. I guess that goes the same for ML hunters shooting past 100.

If not, plan on wounding you animals.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh boy, here we go again!

I think it should be the law that everyone has to hunt with a longbow and wooden arrows, no shots past 25 yards, and no camo, (which doesn't help that much anyway). If you get caught, the fishcops cut out one nut, (you only get two chances).

I think I'm going to call the governer and see what he can do.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I think it is a good idea to have a range finder, but I don't think it should be mandatory. I look at it as another tool in my belt to make me a better more ethical hunter, now saying that, just because you don't use one, it doesn't mean you are unethical. I am saying for me, I am bad at judging distances and I practice a lot at trying to judge distances, but I know many people who are just as good at knowing distances as a rangefinder. For me I like to take the guess out of the game. I also don't think you are a bad hunter if you can't close the gap from 40 to 20 yards and it really isn't necessary if you are capable of making the shot and you know the yardage. Of course I would rather take the closer shot. :mrgreen:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

longbow said:


> Oh boy, here we go again!
> 
> I think it should be the law that everyone has to hunt with a longbow and wooden arrows, no shots past 25 yards, and no camo, (which doesn't help that much anyway). If you get caught, the fishcops cut out one nut, (you only get two chances).
> 
> I think I'm going to call the governer and see what he can do.


You forgot the loin cloth...you should have to hunt in a loin cloth. You can only shoot selfbows, made out of 100% organic trees. You can't use any tools to build your selfbow that you didn't make yourself out of 100% organic ore. Did I miss anything?

Are you riding a horse to your hunt? I better not hear of any traditional guys driving a freakin truck on modern paved roads!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Can't ride a horse. That would be unethical. Have to walk.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

longbow said:


> Can't ride a horse. That would be unethical. Have to walk.


In moccasins. and buckskin leather you chewed yourself.

And from now on only petroglyph's will be allowed as trophy photos :twisted:


----------



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

they are a great tool, but I can't say I'd like to see them mandatory. 20 yards is a perfect shot recurve, long, or compound


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Im ****ty at yards. Im glad I ahve a rang finder to help me out. I feel better when it time for a shot.I would say every one should have a range finder to make sure they are in rang.

no more bows at all you have to use a spear and no tree stands. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

longbow said:


> I think it should be the law that everyone has to hunt with a longbow and wooden arrows, no shots past 25 yards, and no camo, (which doesn't help that much anyway). If you get caught, the fishcops cut out one nut, (you only get two chances).
> 
> I think I'm going to call the governer and see what he can do.


I vote for spears and clubs that are no longer than your arm.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Im **** at yards. Im glad I ahve a rang finder to help me out. I feel better when it time for a shot.I would say every one should have a range finder to make sure they are in rang.
> 
> no more bows at all you have to use a spear and no tree stands. :mrgreen:


Something else you need is "SPELLCHECK" your post crack me up dude!


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Because of this post, I have decided to sell my Mathews, and purchase an Atlatl. Oh, but I can not give up my range finder.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

If you need a rangefinder, you're not close enough.

Archery isn't about "how far" it's about "how close"

Bla bla bla, yada yada yada, Talking that crap on here is like talking to a collective pair of pliers. In one ear, and out the other... :?

Anything that helps someone be more efficient is ethical, no matter how crappy his or her hunting skills are...


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I believe nearly every bowhunter could become very proficiant at estimating yardages out to thier effective range. Stumpshooting is one of the best ways. The movement and time to use a rangefinder close to a deer is risky. I'm not saying rangefinders don't have thier place, like say, if you only have one eye, you don't practice or maybe your just a crappy bowhunter and can't sneak into bowrange or even low tesosterone levels.
But you need to know how to estimate yardages in case you leave your rangefinder home. If you can't and your going to take long , unknown-yardage shots anyway, then the ethical thing to do is use a rangefinder.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Anaconda Pintler said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > Im **** at yards. Im glad I ahve a rang finder to help me out. I feel better when it time for a shot.I would say every one should have a range finder to make sure they are in rang.
> ...


AP you will ave to talk to tex about me using spell check. he told me not to change so im not using spell check. :mrgreen:

No I do need to down load firefox to help me out.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Nope just fine the way it is buddy, I love it it is kind of a challenge to read and makes it fun!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Its called "Dustonics" werrked fer me! _(O)_


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> I'm not saying rangefinders don't have thier place, like say, if you only have one eye, you don't practice or maybe your just a crappy bowhunter and can't sneak into bowrange or even low tesosterone levels.


 :lol:

Careful buddy, your teetering on the edge of being a snobby, uppity, know it all trad hunter. :wink:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm just funnin' with 'em. Accually I think some guys are better off with a rangefinder. I'd rather see them make the shot by using a rangefinder than wound an animal without one.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> If you need a rangefinder, you're not close enough.
> 
> Archery isn't about "how far" it's about "how close"
> 
> ...


Yet you hunt turkeys with a shotgun :roll: :roll: :roll: coughcoughpussycoughcough


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Turkeys are BIRDS the last time I checked, and you hunt BIRDS with a shotgun.

Have you ever shot a pheasant out of the air with a bow? I didn't think so... If I'm going to be shooting birds with bows and arrows I'm at least going to make it challenging. 8) 

coughcoughcoughcougharcheryhackcoughcoughcoughcough


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

More lame excuses. :roll:


----------



## snobiller22 (Sep 25, 2007)

I use a rangefinder because like a couple said before, i'm terrible at guessing yardages....but at the same time just because i'm bad at estimating the yardage doesn't mean i can't learn. There will be times out in the field that you can not use your rangefinder. So for those that use the range finder every shot, (like i did at first) it becomes a crutch. When that situation comes along that you can not use the range finder in the field and you have to guess. You'll really have no idea because you've become so used to just reading what it tells you and firing away. So i guess in some sort of way it could be considered to be unethical to use a range finder....... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

I thinks it would be better to learn how to guess yardages, but then use the the rangefinder in the field when you can.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

My disclaimer: I have never hunted with a bow.

That being said, concerning using a range finder in the field, I read in a magazine that some hunters will get in their stand and range objects at apprximately 10 yard incraments up to the max yardage they're willing to shoot. That way if an animal walks in and you don't have time to range it you still have a pretty good idea of how far it is. I would think that would be an effective method. That does not have anything to do with the original question and wouldn't work for stalking I just wanted to read my own writing. :wink:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> *If you need a rangefinder, you're not close enough.
> 
> Archery isn't about "how far" it's about "how close"*


Huh, all along I thought it was to spend time in the woods and possibly kill a critter.

Really, at the end of the natural progression of the "you owe it to the animal" argument, is to quit hunting altogether. So I think my ethical response will be to do just that, not to pick up an AtlAtl or stick bow.

This is all similar to the idiot calling the moron stupid. (I'm not implicating anyone. :wink: )


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Stupid.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

What, no smiley face or nothin'? Man............. :mrgreen:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Oops...  

Stupid. :mrgreen:


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:
 

> I'm not saying rangefinders don't have thier place, like say, if you only have one eye...


Huh? I only have one eye. Of course, I learned to shoot before lasers were invented, you know, back when estimating range had to be part of that old art known as "marksmanship". :lol:

Of course, a rangefinder only tells you which pin to use - it won't tighten your group, will it?

But I get the idea. So why not petition to allow sight-mounted rangefinders for hunting, it being so ethical and all? :wink:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

They're a tool for us to use.... they won't make the shot for you, get you closer, help you hide or do any of the things that are actually ON YOU to perform to make a clean kill. If they help a guy, great. I know I want and need one, and the ones with the incline/decline measurements built in are sweet. I suck at math... no way I'm doing a trig problem in my head to figure out which pin to hold on while I'm shooting down or up the front at a buck. Getting close isn't an issue... but judging the distance might be. I think whoever said just range the stuff around you and then put it away is probably right... thats about the only situation I see it being ok to not use one. Why wouldn't you want to use the available technology to increase your effectiveness in the woods? Doesn't make you less of a hunter, just means you accept that the world doesn't revolve around the size of your club anymore with regard to how good you are at something. :wink:


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

It's quite fun to guesstimate yardage at 3D shoots. And I don't really have a problem out to about 30 yards. But it is hard enough to get good shot oppourtunities without kicking yourself in the butt for missing by not using a rangefinder if given the chance.JMO


----------

